# Black Walnut - chainsaw milling



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Yesterday, before the torrential downpour, I milled up some black walnut. I used my PantherPro slabbing mill. My Stihl MS880 with a 10 degree ripping chain. The slabs are 10/4 (2 1/2 inches) thick. 7'6" in length. At the widest they are 18", tapered to 14". They are available if anyone is interested.


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

More pictures


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Some detail


----------



## jodasm (Oct 25, 2012)

How much


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

Nicely done cuts for chainsaw milling.
Rich


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

jodasm1977 said:


> How much


I am open to offers. What are you thinking?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

nice truck..... nice wood too


----------



## Taderrickson (Mar 9, 2014)

Stickered and stacked.


----------

